# Would you buy this?



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

Okay well i finally found the cage i want but there are only 3 left as far as i know...until i discovered another similar from another seller so i'm looking for opinions as to should i wait or buy this other cage??

They are both 94 x 148 x 60  so each will hold my 14 ratties



_The First Cage_
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GIANT-CAT-FERRET-BIRD-RAT-CAGE-EXCLUSIVE-UNIQUE-DESIGN_
W0QQitemZ170125669223QQihZ007QQcategoryZ106216QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


_The Similar_
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MULTI-STOREY-XXL-CAT-FERRET-BIRD-RAT-CAGE-WITH-RRP-395_
W0QQitemZ320130809457QQihZ011QQcategoryZ106216QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Seems like the first one would be better because there are move levels included an the seller also offers more that you can buy to fit the cage. You'd have to use fabric bedding with both though as there is no pan to hold substrate. They are really nice cages though!!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't access either of those pages


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't see them either. =(


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

cgi.ebay.com.au/GIANT-...UE-DESIGN_
W0QQitemZ170125669223QQihZ007QQcategoryZ106216QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cgi.ebay.com.au/MULTI-...H-RRP-395_
W0QQitemZ320130809457QQihZ011QQcategoryZ106216QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

copy and paste the link.

I'd DEF go with the first one. more floor space.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

no, i still can't get the pages to work by copy-pasta either.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

first cage

second cage

The underscore was allowing the link to wrap around, so you have to C&P both parts to use the link. Now people can just click.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well i'm impressed. i like the first cage better for all the extra you get with it and would probably wait for it to be back in stock if i had to. if you do get you'll most definately have to show us pictures of your setup


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think with the second cage you'd have to add in some ledges/lots of hammies to accomidate all the ratties.


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

Oh thanks Ice for fixing my the links that my bad 

Yup i've going with the first cage after hearing all opinions which im thankful for ..also i just got word from the seller that a few more cages are available...YAY 

Oh dont worry i'll have pictures up as soon as possible and thanks to night's bedding idea im going to use towels to covered the levels and maybe for the shelves..Oh and im going to order some more shelves,maybe some of those ferret hammocks and another full size shelf to seperate the cage into 2 sections so i can have boys in top and girls in the bottom


----------

